# Informatikstudium



## noxXx (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Community

wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich vor, Informatik (alternativ Mathematik) zu studieren. Diesbezüglich gibt es schon ein paar Threads, diese haben aber nicht alle meine Fragen beantwortet.

Kurz zu mir selbst: Ich bin in der 13. Klasse eines Gymnasiums in NRW und belege die Leistungskurse Mathematik und Geschichte (Informatik wird hier leider ausschließlich in der Erprobungsstufe angeboten). In Mathe-LK und Physik-GK stehe ich im Zweierbereich. Mein Zeugnisschnitt ende der 12 war 3,0.

Wenn ich 2011 mein Abi habe, wollte ich also am liebsten Mathe oder Informatik studieren. Nur bei Informatik hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, und zwar:

- Welche Vorkenntnisse braucht man für ein Informatikstudium? (Ich habe mich so in der 7./8. Klasse privat mit Visual Basic befasst und in der 9. Klasse Informatik-Diff gehabt, wo ich etwas Java und HTML programmiert habe. Danach habe ich die Schule gewechselt und mich nicht mehr mit Programmieren befasst.)

- Sollte ich lieber an einer Uni studieren oder hat man auch beruflich gute/vernünftige Aussichten wenn man an einer FH studiert?

- Was kann man beruflich mit einem Bachelor/Master Abschluss in Informatik machen (ausser bei Softwarefirmen  wie SAP/MS Programme programmieren)?

- Wenn ihr selbst Informatik studiert (habt) oder einen entsprechenden Beruf ausübt, könnt ihr mir sonstige Tips (z.B. bezüglich guten Unis/FHs; Vorbereitung aufs Studium etc.) geben?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir damit weiterhelfen könntet!

MFG noxXx


----------



## Two-Face (14. Dezember 2010)

Also die Grundvoraussetzung, ohne die gar nichts geht, ist dass du dich schonmal für das Thema interessierst - was bei dir ja offensichtlich der Fall ist, also ist das "Kriterium" schon mal erfüllt.

Als Vorbereitung kann man eigentlich so konkret wenig nennen, du kannst dich aber schon mal vorab mit C und HTML befassen, im Fachhandel gibt es sehr aufschlussreiche Bücher dazu, für die keinerlei Vorkenntnisse notwendig sind, auch wenn es immer doof is, sich sowas selber beizubringen, ohne dass jemand jemendran steht und erklärt (hab mir HTML ursprünglich so einige Regeln auch selber beigebracht).

Ein Mathematik-Studium als Alternative ist übrigens eine sehr gute Idee, mein ehemaliger IT-Lehrer war ursprünglich auch Mathematiker - in der Informatik basiert ja wie so vieles andere auch auf Mathematik.


----------



## noxXx (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort! Dann schau ich mal, was der Weihnachtsmann von Amazon an Büchern so ins Haus bringen könnte 

In Mathe bin ich im Grunde auch nicht schlecht, nur Informatik stelle ich mir interessanter und dadurch auch - wenn man das so sagen kann - weniger komplex vor. Ist halt nur blöd dass an meiner Schule sowas nicht angeboten wird 

Weiß denn jemand, ob beim Informatikstudium alles von Anfang an erklärt wird (jetzt mal abgesehen von "wie öffne ich ein Kontextmenü" oder sowas) was mit Programmiersprachen etc. zusammenhängt? Wenn ja würde ich mir für so ein Informatikstudium halt höhere Erfolgschancen ausrechnen als für Mathe


----------



## nahkillo94 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin zur Zeit in der 11. und will auch Informatik studieren.

Als erstes denke ich, kann es sehr hilfreich sein, wenn du eine Programmiersprache drauf hast. Bei dem was du aufgezählt hast, wird dir Visual Basic am meisten weiterhelfen.

Du solltest dich am und im PC auskennen, also die Hardware kennen, einen PC zusammenbauen können, die grobe Funktion und Funktionsweise der Hardware kennen. 
Netzwerke und die Topologien sollten ebenfalls ein bisschen vertraut sein. 

Standard-Algorithmen wie Such- und Sortierverfahren sowie Rekursion kannst du dir auch schonmal angucken, zumindest lernen wir das in Informatik an der Schule schon.

Ich finde von einer FH hat man mehr, da man während des Studiums schon alles praxisorientiert lernt. Wenn du jedoch theoretische Informatik willst, dann kannste an eine Uni.

Mit einem Informatik-Abschluss kannst du eine Menge Berufe ausüben. Kommt nun ganz drauf an welchen Fachbereich du studierst. Theoretische, Angewandte, Technische oder Praktische Informatik. 

Du kannst Programmieren (Treiber, Systeme, CMS, Anwendungen, Games), aber auch Rechner zusammenbauen, Netzwerke einrichten und administrieren (Firmen, Schulen, Rechenzentren), PC-Notdienst^^ , Hardware entwerfen und entwickeln (Mikrochip-Designer), KI-Forscher, Neuronale Netze entwickeln,...

Vor allem die Neuroinformatik ist im aufblühen, d.h. Künstliche Intelligenz und Künstliches Leben (versuchen) zu erschaffen. Roboter bauen, z.B. Industrieroboter. Da steigt die Nachfrage immer mehr. Japan schafft jedes Jahr mehrere hundertausend Roboter an. Wenn das weiter so geht haben die in 25 Jahren ihre menschlichen Arbeitskräfte komplett entlassen. 

Also ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass Informatik mehr als nur hinterm Monitor sitzen und kryptischen Code dahintippen ist. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Dezember 2010)

Das ist nemlich das Ding man muss schon eine gewisse Vorstellung haben in welchem Bereich man will, an einem Game arbeiten ist zb. was ganz anderes als mit irgendwelchen Maschinen rumzuwerkeln.


----------



## noxXx (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos! Also PC zusammenbauen kann ich so ungefähr, nur bei Monsterkühlern bekomm ich zittrige Hände 

Interesse für Informatik hab ich auch auf jeden Fall und Funktionsweise von Hardware ist auch etwas bekannt (hab letztes Jahr Facharbeit in Physik über Moore'sches Gesetz geschrieben und auch erklärt, wie so ein Prozessor hergestellt wird).

Netzwerke einrichten ist zwar eig. kein Problem (bis jetzt auch nur Heimnetzwerke) aber was die bei wikipedia zu Topologie geschrieben haben hab ich leider noch nie gehört, genau so wie die algorithmen... ist halt "suboptimal" kein Informatikunterricht zu haben, da kann ich nicht sooo gut einschätzen ob ich das schaffen würde und bei Mathe hab ich halt "Angst" dass mich das so einschläfert, dass ich da nach kurzer Zeit abbreche


----------



## Hatuja (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe selbst Angewandte Informatik an einer FH studiert. Wenn du nicht gerade explizit in die Technik schiene  gehen willst, helfen dir die Kenntnisse wie Rechner zusammenbauen nichts.
Auch mit Visual Basic kannst du da nichts anfangen, es wird eigentlich nur C / C++ und Java gelehrt, in der Technik ggf. auch noch Assembler. Visual Basic ist ja mehr Kinderspielzeug.
Netzwerke und so was haben wir fast gar nicht behandelt.
Mit HTML könntest du vielleicht was anfangen, wenn du in Richtung Web Anwendungen/Design oder so gehen willst, ansonsten brauchst du es auch nicht.

Also wenn du die Chance hast, würde ich dir doch raten, an einer Uni möglichst noch auf Diplom zu studieren. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und wollte unbedingt schon auf Bachelor / Master. <- Ist aber totale Grütze!
Mit einem Bachelor findest du so keine Arbeit! Du hast damit eigentlich nur gute Chancen auf einen Ausbildungsplatz. Wenn, musst du also einen Master nach schieben. An der Uni, wo ich studiert habe, haben wir mit knapp über 90 angefangen, wovon ca. 40 den Bachelor geschafft haben. Master- Stellen wurden 3 (!) angeboten, die natürlich die 3 Besten bekommen haben (alle Bachelor mit 1.0). Alle anderen -> Pech gehabt. Bei anderen Unis/FHs wird es genauso aussehen.

Da ich keinen wirklich guten Bachelor Abschluss habe, mache ich jetzt eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker!
Könnte ich mir das Studium nochmal leisten, würde ich entweder in Richtung Physik oder E-Technik gehen.

Ich will dir/euch jetzt keine Angst machen, aber überlegt euch, was ihr tut.

Und ich gebe zu bedenken, dass die Informatik ein doch recht beliebter Studiengang ist und jetzt bald der Doppelte Abi Jahrgang kommt plus die Zivis/Bundis, die ja jetzt auch nicht mehr eingezogen werden.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2010)

Also bei Mathe wirste garantiert nicht einschlafen, höchstens nur dasitzen und nur Bahnhof verstehen 

Von PC Hardware brauchste an der Uni eigentlich keine Kenntnisse haben. Es gibt genug Informatik Studenten, die fast nie nen PC angefasst haben und trotzdem fertig sind. Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht der Standard, aber wenn du voll auf Theorie abfährst, dann geht das auch teils 

Ich würd dir aber von nem Bachelor abraten. Nen Bachelor ist in den Naturwissenschaften, und da zähl ich jetzt einfach mal Info mit dazu kannste dir mit dem Blatt Papier schon fast den Po abwischen und das wars. Bei Info gehts vielleicht noch, aber in Bio, Physik, Chemie und Mathe kannstes knicken.

Du brauchst auch im Prinzip NULL Vorkenntnisse. Dir wird wirklich alles von der Picke auf erklärt. Ich hör ja zur Zeit auch nen bischen Info, weil ichs halt im Nebenfach mach und bisher zu Faul war  Zieh dieses Semester so ca die ersten 2-3 Semester an Info Stoff durch  Da gibts Leute die haben noch nie was programmiert und haben auch sonst von tuten und blasen null schimmer. 

Was Info angeht, kannste aber sagen, das du da eher etwas weniger programmieren wirst als wenn du an die FH gehst, weil mehr Wert auf Theorie etc gesetzt wird. Auch später wirste eher weniger einfache programmierarbeiten verrichten. Sowas wird oft eh nach Indien etc ausgelagert. Für sowas biste dann zu hoch qualifiziert. Da machste dir eher über Modelle etc. gedanken.

Was man dir als Tip mitgeben kann ist eigentlich, das du einfach Spaß an deinem Studium haben solltest, denn viel Zeit wirste auf jedenfall verblasen dafür. Mit den Gedanken an ein lessiges Studium brauchste dich eigentlich nicht zu beschäftigen. WEnn du sowas haben willst, musste ne Geisteswissenschaft oder BWL etc studieren. Das sollte dir halt klar sein.

Und die Mathe solltest du bei Info nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Das geht total trivial los, aber dann gehts sehr schnell ab, und wenn du da nicht beim Zug dabei bist, dann wirste den auch nicht mehr bekommen. Also immer am Ball bleiben. Bei uns an der Uni ist z.B. ne Durchfallquote von 50% recht normal unter den Informatikern. Das liegt aber wohl auch mit daran, das diese Mathe einfach nicht so ernst nehmen, und daher die Sache etwas schleifen lassen. Ganz klar ein Fehler.


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

50% durfallquote nur ? Ich wär froh wenns bei uns an der FH nur so wenig wären, studier aber kein mathe oder info


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2010)

naja, in Ana1 und LA1 also den Einführungsveranstaltungen? 

Naja, ich wollt jetzt auch nicht gleich so abschrecken. In dem Semester wo ich die Vorlesungen gehört hab, wars in Ana1 100% Durchfallquote


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie Hatuja schon gesagt hat ist das schon sehr beliebt und einige Kollegen von mir hatten da auch keinen wirklichen Erfolg. Es ist aber wie in jedem anderen Beruf wenn du etwas machen willst und es dir Spass macht kriegt man schon was auf die Beine. Man sollte halt nur nichts machen wo man von vornerein weiß das man nicht dahinter steht, im Endeffekt zählt da auch dein eigener Kopf und nicht nur was du aus Büchern lernst weil das Basics sind und immer welche bleiben. Ein guter Freund von mir hatte auch Informatik nicht durchgezogen, im Endeffekt sich programmieren selber beigebracht. Ist fast fertig als Gamedesigner und hat gute Chancen sich in der Branche weiterzubilden, man muss halt nur Wissen was man will...


----------



## noxXx (15. Dezember 2010)

Danke für alle eure Antworten! Ich hab mich jetzt zwar über Nacht noch nicht entschieden (muss ja auch nicht ) aber ihr habt mir echt gut geholfen.


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Dezember 2010)

> Ist fast fertig als Gamedesigner und hat gute Chancen sich in der Branche weiterzubilden, man muss halt nur Wissen was man will...



Wo ist der fast fertig als Gamedesigner, was macht der?

Und würde es sich nicht auch anbieten Medieninfortmatik zu studieren?


----------



## theLamer (15. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben Informatik als Fach, ich studiere Elektrotechnik. Reine INformatik würde ich nie studieren, mir ist das alles viel zu krank. INformatik ist ja nicht nur Programme schreiben.
Bin im ersten Semester, Programmieren ist gar nicht. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst dir ja mal die Vorlesungen anschauen, interessant wird es ab Steuerwerken.
Professur für Mikrorechner

Und sooo dumm bin ich eigentlich auch nicht, im Mathe-Abi 13P (LK) und Physik-LK 15P. Bringt an der Uni aber rein gar nix.


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde dir auch dringend nahelegen wenn möglich im Vorhinein zumindestens eine Programmiersprache, am besten Java und/oder C (wobei letzteres Anfangs sicher schwerer ist) zu lernen sonst ist der Einstieg zwar möglich aber unter Umständen sehr brutal

An Mathe wird idr. vorrausgesetzt, dass du den gesamten AHS Stoff wirklich beherrschst, auch das solltest du daher nicht vernachlässigen, wenn du dich auf das Studium vorbereiten willst; dabei solltest du auch bedenken, dass Mathe im Studium sich stark vom Mathe in der Schule unterscheidet; "Friss oder stirb"- Frontalunterricht in den Vorlesungen, das sind freilich viele nicht gewohnt, daher denke ich, dass das auch der Hauptgrund ist, warum viele damit anfangs Probleme haben

Eine fast schon selbstverständliche Grundlage ist unter Umständen auch, dass du mit der Shell/CMD von Windows und Linux umgehen kannst; das ist aber nicht weiter schwer und schnell gelernt


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (15. Dezember 2010)

noxXx schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Community
> 
> - Sollte ich lieber an einer Uni studieren oder hat man auch beruflich gute/vernünftige Aussichten wenn man an einer FH studiert?
> 
> - Wenn ihr selbst Informatik studiert (habt) oder einen entsprechenden Beruf ausübt, könnt ihr mir sonstige Tips (z.B. bezüglich guten Unis/FHs; Vorbereitung aufs Studium etc.) geben?



zu den 2 Sachen:

1) Hab an der Uni angefangen (WI) und hab nach 2 Semestern aufgegeben - viel zu theoretisch... 
Und jetzt an der FH (Wismar) im 2ten Master Semester Multimediatechnik (ET+Inf Mischung). Gefiel mir viel besser. 1A organisiert, nicht überlaufen, sehr praxisnah. 

2) Selber machen macht fett! Auch wenn's sich dumm anhört, mach die Sachen selber und kopier nicht bloß Lösungen (da lernt man nix bei) - auch wenn man sich am Anfang noch gut durchschummeln kann


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Wo ist der fast fertig als Gamedesigner, was macht der?
> 
> Und würde es sich nicht auch anbieten Medieninfortmatik zu studieren?



Der ist an der Gamesacedemy, Medieninformatik geht da in einer anderen Richtung soweit ich weiß.


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab gehört an der Gamesacademy hat man nachher keine anderen Chancen mehr, also wenns mit der Games Branche nicht klappt!?

Thanks an den TE, so ein Thread war überfällig, vor allem da ich auch grad C++ lerne.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Dezember 2010)

Als Gamedesigner wäre es halt schwer, wenn du zusätzlich nichts anderes kannst aber mal abgesehen davon sollte man sich als Gamedesigner mit Sounds, was programmieren ist und wie das funktioniert von den Grundlagen her, Levelerstellung, Handlungsabläufe und Editoren auskennen also zumindest von jedem etwas und halt gute Ideen für Spielmechaniken haben. In der Branche ist es aber so das gute Gamedesigner nicht auswechselbar sind sondern eher Programmierer.


----------



## KaitoKid (19. Dezember 2010)

Was sollte man denn eurer Meinung nach lernen/studieren, wenn man Spieleprogrammierer werden will?
Nur so aus reinem Interesse


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Dezember 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> In der Branche ist es aber so das gute Gamedesigner nicht auswechselbar sind sondern eher Programmierer.


Mmh, wo hast du das denn her?

Für Projekte kann der Wechsel eines Programmieres genau tötlich sein wie eines Gamedesigners! Jeder der an einen Projekt beteiligt ist, ist mehr oder weniger schwer zu tauschen, und wenn die BWLer das nicht begreifen endet das in der Regel in einem Desaster.

Was willst du denn genau machen? Ohne diese Information kann ich dir leider nicht sagen was gut wäre.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja, es gibt nicht den "Programmierer". Es gibt die klassischen "das source ich nach Indien aus" Programmierer-Probleme und es gibt die "WTF da brauchste nen echtes Superhirn" für Programmierer-Probleme bei ersterem isses kein Problem jemanden auszutauschen. Bei zweiterem siehts aus wie von dir beschrieben.


----------



## Puepue (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, weil ich eine Ausbildung zur FIAE mache.
Aber deshalb sind Leute in meiner Klasse, von denen man so einiges hört..
Ein paar Leute, die ich kenne machen nebenbei noch eine Ausbildung, weil ihnen das Studium zu theoretisch ist/war - klar, davon dass mir jemand ein Script vorliest und ich sämtliche mathematischen Hintergründe der Informatik kenne, kann ich noch lange kein vernünftiges Programm schreiben..
Aber eine duales Studium (Ausbildung + Studium) ist wohl auch extrems Zeitaufwändig und anstrengend..


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja,was willst du machen?

Blöd Programmzeilen runterhacken um ne GUI oder whot ever zu machen, oder willst du Leistungsfähige Programme/Engines erstellen?

Wenn du ersteres willst, dann mach ne Ausbildung/BA Studium, eventuell noch FH. Wenns dir aber mehr darum geht wirklich die Grundlagen zu durchdringen, dann gehste an die Uni. Natürlich kannste dann auch Programme schreiben, aberdas wirste wohl nicht soschnell und auch nicht so intuitiv machen wie jemand der eine Ausbildung/BA Studium gemacht hat. Du programmierst im Studium relativ wenig.

Dafür kannste halt am Ende dich theoretisch hinsetzen und ein eigenes BS entwickeln, bzw verstehst Multithread Programme, wies zu Deadlocks kommt, wie man diese verhindert (VORALLEM weist du dann und kannst auchzeigen, das dein Proramm keine Deadlocks generieren kann)

Ist halt immer so ne Sache was man will. An der Uni kommste eigentlich fast ohne PC durch. Papier und Stift reicht eigentlich, wobeis an vielen Stellen mit PC doch einfach ist


----------



## bingo88 (21. Dezember 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dafür kannste halt am Ende dich theoretisch hinsetzen und ein eigenes BS entwickeln, bzw verstehst Multithread Programme, wies zu Deadlocks kommt, wie man diese verhindert (VORALLEM weist du dann und kannst auchzeigen, das dein Proramm keine Deadlocks generieren kann)


Naja, das kann ich auch obwohl ich an ner FH bin 
Wie man ein OS (praktisch) entwickelt haben wir allerdings nicht besprochen, nur so Grundlagen zu Prozess- und Speicherverwaltung, etc. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass man OS-Entwicklung in einem "normalen" Informatikstudium lernt. Das ist schon sehr speziell und erfordert tiefes Verständnis für die gesamte Plattform.

Aber prinzipiell hast du Recht, an ner richtigen Uni wird wenig programmiert, dafür viel Theoriekram (trockener Theoriekram um es direkt zu sagen).


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hör im Moment Betriebssysteme und Netzwerke, da wird schon durchgekaut wie ein OS funktioniert, wie man root kits auf ein OS ansetzt, und auch ansonsten wie man im Prinzip ein OS aufbaut, bzw eine VM, und was für Arten von VMs es gibt.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hmm... so ähnlich hatten wir das letztes Semester auch, nur der OS-Teil war halt in die Vorlesung über Rechnersysteme integriert und (wie ich bereits sagte) eher Basic stuff


----------



## KaitoKid (22. Dezember 2010)

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel, ich möchte mich mal bei CryTek bewerben und an Crysis 5 mitarbeiten.
Programmieren lernen ist da wohl der Anfang: C++ braucht der Game Programmer
Aber wie mach ich dann nach der Schule weiter? Ausbildung zum FIAE? Studium in Angewandte Informatik, Medieninformatik, so ein Game Design Studiengang oder geh ich zur Games Academy oder SAE/Qantm?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

Spiele zu entwicklen ist schon realtiv speziell. Mir ist nicht bekannt, das du soetwas in einer "normalen" Ausbildung oder einem "normalen" Informatikstudiengang lernst.

Es kommt auch darauf an, was du konkret machen willst: Grafik-, AI-, Sound-Programmierung, Game Design, Texturen, Levels oder Modelle erstellen, all das erfordert teils vollkommen unterschiedliche Kenntnisse

Es gibt auch Leute, die keine Ausbildung gemacht haben, sondern sich ihre Kenntnisse über die Jahre selbst angeeignet haben.


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Dezember 2010)

@KaitoKid
1.) Lerne zu Programmieren. Und damit meine ich richtig! Nicht dieses klicki Bunti und dann tonnen von Codemüll, dass man leider immer wieder trifft!  Du musst ganz genau wissen was du tust und warum, sowie auch die Schwächen deiner Wahl!
2.) Neben den Programmieren lernst du noch ein haufen Theorie zum Thema Informatik. Das Fängt ganz trivial an und wird richtig dann ganz schnell sehr komplex.
3.) Du solltest dich schnellst möglich auf ein Fachbereich spezialisieren. Beim einarbeiten wirst du schnell sehen das du nie alles machen und lernen kannst!
4.) Programmiere Demos, die helfen dir nachher deine Fähigkeiten zu präsentieren und sind in der Spieleentwicklung meist eh Voraussetzung.  Gleichzeitig, lernst du durch das Programmieren wieder eine Menge und siehst welche Folgen deine Entscheidungen im Design so haben können. Auch ein Fehlschlag bringt dich weiter ... Spreche da aus Erfahrung, hab viele Sachen versucht, die auf den Papier toll aussahen, in der Praxis aber nicht so doll funktionierten.
5.) Lerne Englisch! Kein Englisch nix gute Jobs!


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> @KaitoKid
> 5.) Lerne Englisch! Kein Englisch nix gute Jobs!


Das ist eine ganz wichtige Voraussetzung! Ich hab schon "Programmierer" getroffen, die so gut English konnten wie meine Katze


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz wichtige Voraussetzung! Ich hab schon "Programmierer" getroffen, die so gut English konnten wie meine Katze


Ja leider trifft man auch das immer wieder. Wobei ich es nicht verstehen kann! Die meisten weiterführenden Bücher gibt es nur in Englisch und zumindest sollte man das lesen können. Niemand erwartet doch ernsthaft das man Shakesbeer rezitieren kann.


----------



## KeKs (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich will erst eine Lehre machen Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2010)

Überleg dir das gut, denn wenn du einmal Geld verdient hast, plötzlich wieder als Student nichts zu haben ist schon eine große Umstellung!

Auch was willst du mit der Ausbildung machen? Im Studium wird dir das wohl absolut nichts nützen


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

> Es kommt auch darauf an, was du konkret machen willst: Grafik-, AI-, Sound-Programmierung, Game Design, Texturen, Levels oder Modelle erstellen, all das erfordert teils vollkommen unterschiedliche Kenntnisse



Also im Moment ist mir eins klar: Programmieren will ich!
Ich hab aber keinerlei Ahnung was die Bereiche in die sich das aufspaltet



> # Game Programmers
> # AI Programmers
> # Animation Programmers
> # Tools Programmers
> ...



Also mir sind die Aufgabenbereiche noch nicht wirklich klar^^


----------



## Skysnake (26. Dezember 2010)

Da ist ein Informatik Studium an der Uni aber wohl nicht unbedingt das Richtige für dich. Programmieren ist da nicht unbedingt sehr im Vordergund. Klar macht man das da auch, aber es macht doch eher einen kleinen Teil aus.

Für dich wird wohl eher die Games Academy oder wie die nochmal heist wohl eher was sein, aber da ist meines wissens nach die Auswahl schon ziemlich hart, da es einfach sehr viele Leute machen wollen.


----------



## DubioserKerl (26. Dezember 2010)

Also an der Uni wirst du nicht so viel programmieren, würde ich mal sagen (ich kenne die Zustände außerhalb der RWTH Aachen nicht) - an der FH evtl. etwas mehr.

Informatik, das ist nicht nur Code schreiben. Informatik ist Theorie (viel Mathe, aber nicht so furchtbar schlimm, Algorithmen, Grundlagen, Verifikation, Logit etc.), Praxis (Die Anwendung dieser Grundlagen, aber auch nicht immer durch Programmieren; Beispiele: Softwaretechnik, Betriebssysteme, CGI, eingebettete Hardware etc.). Und diese Listen sind um Längen nicht vollständig 

DK


----------



## Vorax (26. Dezember 2010)

also ich kann nur sagen das die FH in Sachen programmieren schon weitergeht
studiere selbst Technische Informatik und ich bin im ersten semester.
wir programmieren seit anfang an,auch schon in den vorkursen gings richtig los
unsre fächer sind: -Programmieren
                         -Datenverarbeitungssysteme
                         -Physik
                         -Mathematik
                         -Fachspezifisches Englisch

programmiert wird vorerst in C und C++;

greetz


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist nemlich das Ding man muss schon eine gewisse Vorstellung haben in welchem Bereich man will, an einem Game arbeiten ist zb. was ganz anderes als mit irgendwelchen Maschinen rumzuwerkeln.


 

Ja das stellen sich einige auch ziemlich einfach vor. Man kann nicht einfach Informatik studieren, dann bei DICE antanzen und games entwickeln. Da müsste man je nach Abteilung eher richtung 3D-Designer (3dsmax, maya) etc, Screendesigner, grafiker,  auch was programmieren angeht - Game-Entwickler haben mMn bestimmt einen sehr langen werdegang in dieser Sparte! Wer C++ kann, kann noch lange nicht games entwickeln ^^. Die Studios nehmen auch nur die besten der Besten..  Finde gut das du dich informierst ... Informatik ist soo vielseitig!

Ich habe in der Schweiz die 4-jährige Berufsausbildung zum Informatiker (Systemtechnik) bei Hewlett Packard gemacht. Unter anderem war Netzwerktechnik, Linux, Java (eclipse) mein Schwergebiet.


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2010)

Informatik ist leider zu einem sehr großen Teil Mathe - und damit meine ich den Teil der Mathematik der zu 100% theoretisch ist und einiges abverlangt. Stellt euch bitte und einem Informatik-Studium nix vor wo man hinterher Computer zusammensteckt  Sobald es in Richtung Algorithmen und theoretische Informatik geht wird die ganze Sache echt komplex, das sollte man wirklich nicht unterschätzen.
Game-Design und Ähnliches kann man übrigens auch studieren, allerdings fast nur an privaten Hochschulen mit einigen hundert Euro Studiengebühren - im Monat! "Spieleentwickler" ist übrigens kein total toller Beruf, wo man von morgens bis Abends total geile Spiele produziert, das könnt ihr knicken...


----------



## KaitoKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Mir macht es schon total spaß ein Programm zu schreiben, wo meinetwegen ein Knopf, wenn er angeklickt wird im Fenster rumhüpft, ein anspruchsvolles Programm muss noch 1000mal toller sein.
Hauptsache, ich kann meinen Code schreiben!
Und ich hab nicht vor, später was Hardwaremäßiges zu machen, ich will an Programmen (mit)arbeiten.


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2010)

Naja aber bei anspruchsvolleren Projekten wird das dann schon anders. Vielleicht versucht du mal ein Praktikum in einer Software-Schmiede zu kommen.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> "Spieleentwickler" ist übrigens kein total toller Beruf, wo man von morgens bis Abends total geile Spiele produziert, das könnt ihr knicken...



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Spielephysik etc. beinhaltet bestimmt ne Menge Mathe


----------



## Skysnake (30. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Mir macht es schon total spaß ein Programm zu schreiben, wo meinetwegen ein Knopf, wenn er angeklickt wird im Fenster rumhüpft, ein anspruchsvolles Programm muss noch 1000mal toller sein.
> Hauptsache, ich kann meinen Code schreiben!
> Und ich hab nicht vor, später was Hardwaremäßiges zu machen, ich will an Programmen (mit)arbeiten.



Wenn du Informatik studiert hast, machste das aber eher weniger. Da sitze eher da und zeigst das dein Algorithmus das richtige Macht, terminiert und auch ansonsten gewisse Eigenschaften hat.

Danach implementierst du den dann eventuell auch noch, aber kann auch sein das du einfach nur UML machst und das wars.


----------



## KaitoKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man explizit als Programmierer arbeitet, bzw. angestellt ist?


----------



## DubioserKerl (30. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, wenn du programmieren möchtest, dann solltest du vielleicht eine passende Ausbildung machen oder auf eine FH gehen (so weit ich weiß, ist die FH mehr Programmieren und weniger Theorie).

Ich glaube nicht, dass einen das Informatikstudium an einer Universität wirklich zum Programmierer ausbildet - ich für meinen Teil hatte nur eine einzige Vorlesung "Programmieren", und eine Handvoll Praktika, wo ich etwas programmieren musste, der Rest ist... halt nicht programmieren.

DK


----------



## Skysnake (30. Dezember 2010)

Jo so siehts halt aus, wie DubioserKerl (btw lustiger Name ) sagt. Ich hab ja selbst im Prinzip fast alle Vorlesungen für den Informatik Bachelor gehört. Da is nicht viel mit programmieren. 

Vorallem, warum willst du mit so ner Ausbildung programmieren? Programmieren kann jeder. Das ist einfach nur Code runterhacken. Wenn dann kümmerste dich um Algorithmen etc. Für den Rest hat man, jetzt mal etwas überspitzt gesagt seine Inder die das richtig kostengünstig machen.

Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber Programmierer wirste mit nem Informatikstudium eher nicht. Klar kannste das im Prinziep auch, aber du machst es viel zu wenig, und ner Firma wirst du dafür dann später auch öfter zu teuer sein, um einfach Code runter zu hacken.


----------



## DubioserKerl (30. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, "jeder" kann sicher nicht programmieren.

Aber wenn man dreiviertel der Arbeit vor dem Programmieren erledigt hat (ich rede hier von Software-Engineering ), dann ist der Rest auch nicht mehr soooo wild.

DK


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Dezember 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Mmh, wo hast du das denn her?
> 
> Für Projekte kann der Wechsel eines Programmieres genau tötlich sein wie eines Gamedesigners! Jeder der an einen Projekt beteiligt ist, ist mehr oder weniger schwer zu tauschen, und wenn die BWLer das nicht begreifen endet das in der Regel in einem Desaster.
> 
> Was willst du denn genau machen? Ohne diese Information kann ich dir leider nicht sagen was gut wäre.



Wenn es um ein Spiel geht wo die Grundidee auf den Gamedesigner basiert so wie es normalerweise auch sein sollte, ist dieser nicht auswechselbar. Das hat etwas mit Kunst zu tun und Talent, nicht das man für Programmieren kein Talent um wirklich spitze zu sein aber das ist etwas anderes. Programmieren kann jeder lernen im prinzip der eine gut der andere schlechter, gute Game Designer haben schon Bilder im Kopf und können sich Szenen ausmalen seit ihrer Kindheit. Die bilden sich bestimmte Fantasien usw. in ihren ganzen leben zusammen. Es gibt Szenen aus Spielen die haben sich Gamedesigner schon zusammngestellt als die noch garnicht wussten was die machen sollen. Nur um das jetzt mal grob zu erklären...


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Das verhilft Programmierern aber auch zu einem Vorteil, oder nicht?
Wenn ich bereits mit vielen IDEs und APIs gearbeitet hab, fällt es mir dann nicht auch leichter, in ein schon bestehendes Projekt reinzufinden?

@Sysnake
Algorithmen zu entwickeln ist ja schön, aber den Code runterhacken will ich dann immernoch!


----------



## midnight (31. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> @Sysnake
> Algorithmen zu entwickeln ist ja schön, aber den Code runterhacken will ich dann immernoch!



Das sagst du vielleicht jetzt, aber nach der x-ten Implementierung wo du dich wieder durch tausende Zeilen Code wurschteln musst wird das hart. Von "auf einen Knopf drücken und irgendwas passiert" ist dann nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann geh an ne FH oder BA, aber eher nicht an ne Uni


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Leute, aber ich versteh den Sinn eines Informatikstudiums dann nicht so ganz:/


----------



## DubioserKerl (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Sinn eines Studiums ist... äh... überwiegend, den Leuten beizubringen, sich selber Sachen beizubringen. Oder so was.

Informatik als Studienfach ist halt eben nicht nur Software schreiben, sondern viel mehr: (Unvollständige Liste incoming)


Was ist  überhaupt von einem Computer berechenbar? (Berechenbarkeit)
Wenn etwas berechenbar ist, ist es dann in brauchbarer Zeit berechenbar? (Komplexität)
Wenn ich ein Programm habe, wie kann ich dann beweisen, dass es auf jeden Fall immer genau das macht, was ich will? (Verifikation)
Wie funktioniert so ein Rechnersystem überhaupt? (Rechnerstrukturen)
Wie ist der Weg "Quellcode --> Laufender Maschinencode" (Compilerbau)?
Wie können Rechnersysteme kommunizieren? (Netzwerkalgorithmen)
Wie kann ich Aufgaben so stellen, dass sie parallel verarbeitet werden können? (High Performance Computing)
Wie ist der Weg von einem Haufen Daten hin zur 3D-Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm (Computergrafik)?
Wie kann ich sicher kommunizieren (Kryptographie)?
Wie plane und entwickele ich eine Software, so dass möglichst wenig Fehler entstehen und die entstehenden früh erkannt werden?(Softwaretechnik)
etc. pp. usw. usf.

DK


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke, DK!
Also ist es eigentlich auch das was mich interessiert.
Mal ne blöde Frage: Was bräuchte man als Vorwissen?


----------



## midnight (31. Dezember 2010)

Vorwissen ist immer schwierig, da der Stoff trotz Bachelor/Master-System immer anders ist und vor allem immer anders präsentiert wird.
Solide Mathekenntnisse und Programmiersprachen wie Java oder C++ sind allerdings nie verkehrt.


----------



## DubioserKerl (31. Dezember 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Vorwissen ist immer schwierig, da der Stoff trotz Bachelor/Master-System immer anders ist und vor allem immer anders präsentiert wird.
> Solide Mathekenntnisse und Programmiersprachen wie Java oder C++ sind allerdings nie verkehrt.



Stimmt schon, allerdings muss ich dazu ergänzen:
Mit meinem Wissen aus dem Mathe-LK kam ich kein halbes Semester weit, und das Wissen aus dem Informatik-LK (ja, so was gibts bisweilen ) hat je nach Vorlesung eine bis 4 Wochen gehalten.  Und selbst wenn man was nicht weiß, in den Vorlesungen im ersten Semester fängt eh alles bei 0 an.

DK


----------



## midnight (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja klar lernst du im ersten Semester immer noch mehr als auf dem Gymnasium, aber ein solides mathematisches Grundverständnis hilft ungemein. Ich war übrigens auch im Informatik-LK und zumindest im Studium Medienproduktion hilft es mir ungemein, an sich reicht es für den Teil sogar komplett aus


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

Was ist Medienproduktion?
@DK 
Was machst du mit deinem Studium?


----------



## DubioserKerl (31. Dezember 2010)

Noch bin ich nicht fertig, aber wenn ich mein Diplom habe (ja, ich bekomm noch eins ) will ich erst mal versuchen, eine Promotionsstelle zu bekommen. Und dann... mal sehen 

DK


----------



## midnight (31. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Was ist Medienproduktion?



Naja einfach gesagt wird dort vermittelt wie man Medien (Filme, 3D-Animationen, journalistische Beiträge, was weiß ich nicht alles) produziert. Informatik gibt es da auch, aber eben sehr viel grundlegender. Infos


----------



## AMD (4. Januar 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal was dazu sagen. 

Du willst viel programmieren? Dann mach entweder Angewandte Informatik oder geh an eine FH. Natürlich kann man auch an Unis viel proggen (wie gesagt: Angewandte Informatik) aber naja, nicht ganz so optimal.

Ich selbst studiere "Computer Enginnering". Hab von vielen Leuten und auch Dozenten gehört, dass unser Studiengang wohl der Beste Studiengang ist für Informatik - rein vom Wissen her, da wir in den meisten Bereichen ausgebildet werden. Man bringt uns die Theorie bei aber wir bauen auch selber Schaltungen.. sehr komplex aber interessant. 
Und auch in Sachen proggen gehts gut voran. 
2x Die Woche C Programmierung und auch Assembler.
Für die Theorie gibts natürlich noch Mathe und nebenbei so ein bisschen Englisch aber naja... wers braucht 

Ich weiss ja nicht woher du kommst aber da kann ich die HTW-Berlin nur sehr empfehlen 
Unsere Uni bietet im übrigen auch ein Studiengang "Game-Design" an... gibt nicht viele Plätze und man muss sich mit einem kreativem Projekt bewerben - echt nicht einfach aber wenn du den Platz bekommst, sehr gut. (20 Plätze und knapp 1000 Bewerbungen) 

Das Problem beim GameDesign ist vor allem, dass es oft nur an Privaten Schulen angeboten wird und die wollen natürlich Geld ohne Ende...


----------



## Zappzarrap (5. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle seiten durchgelesen  aber ich studier auch Informatik - Medieninformatik um genau zu sein. Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche "Mädcheninformtik" Sprüche kommen - der medien anteil liegt bei 1/6 also eine VL pro semester.

Wie auch immer, Das einzige was man wirklich an Vorkenntnissen braucht ist Mathe. Wir haben in Mathe 1 den Stoff der Oberstufe Mathe LK durchgekaut, wenn du das kannst wirst du da schonmal keine Probleme haben. Alles andere also Proggen Netzwerk etc wird dir nach und nach beigebracht. Wir haben mit C angefangen und machen jetzt gerade C++ , nebenbei noch ein wenig ActionScript und JavaScript. 

Ich weiss nicht wie das an anderen FH´s organisiert ist, aber bei uns ist das Studium echt Stress. Wir haben ständig irgendwelche Praktika, sprich Vorlesungen in denen du das theorethisch gelernte anwendest, mit Abgabeterminen. In C / C++ hiess das jede Woche ein anders Programm und die waren vor allem gegen Ende nicht gerade simpel...Zusätzlich bist du vor Allem in den ersten beiden semestern eigtl *nur* am Mathe lernen, wenn du da einigermassen gut durchkommen willst.

Ich hab jetzt um Weihnachten rum das erste mal seit 3 Monate wieder ausgiebig gezockt, du wirst für sowas einfach keine Zeit haben. Ich möchte dir jetzt keine Angst machen, dir sollte bewusst sein, das Schule dagegen ein Spaziergang ist. Vor allem in den ersten Semestern wird natürlich auch noch viel sortiert und rausgeprüft - da durchzukommen ist echt Arbeit. Danach soll es ruhiger werden  

Zapp out


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, es wird nicht wirklich ruhiger, du gewöhnst dich einfach nur dran 

Und Glückwunsch denn du mit Mathe LK durchkommst. Bei uns an der Uni langt das vielleicht für die ersten 3 Wochen das wars dann aber auch. Da hörste nämlich auch als Informatiker deine Mathevorlesungen mit den Mathematikern. Sprich Ana1 LA1 und dann später noch Numerik0. Ana1 ist bei den Informatikern bei uns meist eine Durchfallquote von 50%+ LA etwas besser. Die Mathematiker und Physiker kommen meist so mit ca 20% Durchfallquote durch die beiden Vorlesungen.


----------



## KaitoKid (5. Januar 2011)

@AMD
Du wirst dich wundern, ich komme tatsächlich aus dem Umland von Berlin und die Seite der HTW hab ich mir schon ungefähr 100x angeguckt, genau wie die von der TU und FU. Und ich bin eigentlich jeden Tag in Berlin, weil ich da zur Schule gehe. Lernt ihr auch C++, C# oder Python?

@Zapp
Wo ist deine Uni?
Programmiert ihr manchmal auch Spiele?

@all
Wie oft darf man eigentlich studieren?
So viele Unis und FHs und so wenig Zeit^^


----------



## AMD (5. Januar 2011)

Wir lernen ausschließlich C/C++. Mit Phyton kommst du auch nicht sehr weit 

Wie das Informatikstudium an der FU ist kann ich dir hingegen nicht sagen aber die TU Informatikstudenten haben hier nicht so einen guten Ruf 

Du kannst dich ja einfach mal an der HTW Berwerbung für GameDesign und wenn du nicht genommen wirst, bewirbst du dich einfach nochmal für "Computer Enginnering". Sehr guter Studiengang. Man wird in allen bereichen gut ausgebildet. Man es kann es einfach nur empfehlen.

Bei GameDesign musst du eine Hausaufgabe machen - sprich irgendein Vorgegebenes Projekt ausarbeiten und dort "abgeben". Wenns den Leuten gefällt wirst du angenommen oder eben nicht.
Da ich damals leider nicht genommen wurde bin ich nun im CE Studiengang... ich kanns dir wie gesagt nur empfehlen.


----------



## KaitoKid (5. Januar 2011)

Python ist aber cool, man kann damit scripten!
Und es war meine erste Erfahrung mit programmieren.
Und bis ich mich irgendwo für's Studium bewerbe vergehen noch drei Jahre bis zum Abi.


----------



## Zappzarrap (5. Januar 2011)

@Kaito

Ich studier in Osnabrück an der FH allerdings. Ist sehr praxisnah hier, wir programmieren eigtl ständig irgenwas. Python kannst du sicher in Betriebssysteme gebrauchen 

€dit:

Wir haben bisher ein paar Flashspiele programmiert und leiern gerade ein Wahlpflichtfach "Game Design" an...Spiele sind immer gut um zu lernen, weil es da ja schon um erweiterte Techniken geht, sprich Spiellogik etc. Seitdem ich c++ kann hab ich noch mehr Respekt vor den Spiele Entwicklern 

@Sky

Habe ähnliche Geschichten von Freunden die an der Uni studieren gehört. Einer meiner Kommolitonen kommt auch von der Uni, der hat jetzt in Mathe natürlich wenig Probleme auch wenn er da durchgeallen ist. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht warum ir mit den Mathematikern in der VL sitzt. Effektiv liegt der Schwerpunkt bei uns Informatikern ja eher in der Anwendung, während die Mathematiker ja eher an dem Background sprich Beweisen Herleitungen etc pp interessiert sind. Wir lernen auch nur was für Informatiker wirklich interessant ist, wie Fourier Reihen bspw.


----------



## AMD (5. Januar 2011)

Sorry aber ich sags nochmal: Mit Phyton kommst du da nicht weit... das ist genau so wie mit den Experten, die prahlen Java zu können aber eig. kann man Sie dafür nur auslachen


----------



## KaitoKid (5. Januar 2011)

Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Zunehmend werden in Projekten auf höherer Ebene auch einfachere Skriptsprachen (z. B. Lua und Python) verwendet.


Wikipedia über Spieleprogrammierer

@AMD
Wenn ich da so gucke auf der Seite von der HTW, wo unterscheiden "Angewandte Informatik" und "Computer Engineering" sich genau? Wäre AI nicht besser, wenn man programmieren will? Und Computer Engineering gibt es nur als Bachelor? 
Am liebsten würde ich ja alle drei nehmen^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin selber in der 12. Klasse und hab mich dementsprechend mal was informiert.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch Info studieren, bin aber mittlerweile davon ab und werde wohl was im Ingenieurbereich machen.

Generell würde ich sagen, der Unterschied zwischen FH und Uni sieht so aus, das man an der FH sehr viel praktischer lernt und arbeitet, aber auch später im Beruf dementsprechend arbeiten wird, also z.B. Planung von Netzwerken oder Programmierung. 
An der Uni arbeitet man theoretischer und praxisferner, kann aber später beruflich sowohl praxisnah arbeiten als auch in Bereichen der Entwicklung, z.B. neue Übertragungsverfahren oder halt ähnliches.

Daher ist das Studium an einer Uni denke ich anspruchsvoller, aber auch interessanter (wenn man sich für die Theorie und neue Entwicklungen halt interessiert). 
Ich werde denke ich auf jeden Fall an eine Uni gehen (vorzugsweise Aachen), da ich sowohl im Mathe als auch im Physik LK merke, dass mich das lösen von konkreten Problemen mit bekannten Methoden wesentlich weniger reizt, als ein theoretisches Problem zu lösen, für das wir noch keine vorgefertigten Lösungswege kennen, auch wenn man da schon mal auf der Stelle tritt oder viel Arbeit reinsteckt um festzustellen, dass es eine Sackgasse ist.


----------



## noxXx (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal nach C++ Compilern gesucht und DEV-C++ gefunden. Meint ihr, der ist gut oder habt ihr noch alternativen?

MFG noxXx


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2011)

Kannst du nutzen. Alternativen wären z. B. Visual C++ Express Edition oder GCC (minGW für Windows) + IDE (Eclipse, Netbeans) bzw. Texteditor deiner Wahl.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2011)

Lass von DevC++ die Finger, langt zwar für den Anfang, aber du wirst auf Dauer nicht glücklich damit. Ich habs auch noch aufm PC, aber nutz es nicht, und wenn leg ichs schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Zappzarrap (7. Januar 2011)

Für den Anfang würde ich dir CodeBlocks empfehlen, Kommt mit der MinGW Toolchain und du musst erstmal nichts weiter konfigurieren. Eclipse ist gut wenn du schon programmmieren kannst, vorher ist das etwas too much würde ich sagen. Ich benutze auch eclipse, dauert aber eben ein wenig bis man sich in die Philisophie des Tools eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## AMD (7. Januar 2011)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Wikipedia über Spieleprogrammierer
> 
> @AMD
> Wenn ich da so gucke auf der Seite von der HTW, wo unterscheiden "Angewandte Informatik" und "Computer Engineering" sich genau? Wäre AI nicht besser, wenn man programmieren will? Und Computer Engineering gibt es nur als Bachelor?
> Am liebsten würde ich ja alle drei nehmen^^



Ich bin auch ein großer Fan von Lua aber das bringt dir nix ohne Basis! C/C++ sollte man einfach können um in dem Gewerbe weit zu kommen^^ Assembler wäre dann ein Bonus 

Tja der Unterschied von beidem! Du kannst einen Bachelor of Science machen bei AI und bei CE einen Bachelor of Engineering... nun rate mal welcher dir mehr bringt 
ingenieur sind in der Berufswelt eig. ganz gut anerkannt und werden auch dringend gesucht... die Bezahlung stimmt da auch 

Und nach dem Bachelor kannst du in 3 Semestern deinen Master in Systems Enginnering machen! Wenn du die beiden Abschlüsse hast, hast du eig. mehr als die Halbe Miete eingestrichen...


Ich finde DevC++ kann man schon zum Einstieg nehmen aber naja, ein muss ist das natürlich nicht.
Würde einfach mal gleich den klassichen weg gehen und Visual Studios nehmen. Manche liebens die anderen nicht aber wenn man gut eingearbeitet ist kann man es nur empfehlen.

Edit//@AutoKiller667: Die FHs sollen schon praktisch Orientierter sein als eine Uni aber es ist nicht so krass wie du denkst. Die HTW bei mir war vor 2 Jahren auch noch die FHTW also eine FH. Aber viel geändert hat sich nicht und naja... worauf ich eig. hinaus will ist, du wirst überall Theorie und Praxis haben und die Minimalen Unterschiede sind garnicht so bedeutent.
Wenn du z.B. an einer Uni Angewante Informatik studierst wirst du auch viel Praxis haben aber wie ich zum teil hörte, fehlt denen oft Theoretisches Wissen... auch nicht so das Wahre :/


----------



## KaitoKid (22. Januar 2011)

> Du kannst einen Bachelor of Science machen bei AI und bei CE einen Bachelor of Engineering... nun rate mal welcher dir mehr bringt


Ich würde sagen, die bringen beide nix wenn die Bewerbung nicht ordentlich ist^^


----------



## AMD (22. Januar 2011)

Wir reden hier ja auch nicht darum, ob die Bewerbung ordentlich oder nicht!
Hier ging es ums Studium - Welches Studium mit welchem Abschluss.

Eine Ordentliche Bewerbung sollte ja wohl mal Standart sein...



Btw. Der Bachelor of Engineering ist besser


----------



## KaitoKid (24. Januar 2011)

Ich mag aber lieber Bachelor of Science
Und bei Game Design kriegst du Bachelor of Arts
Hauptsache, irgendwann im Jahre 2034 arbeite ich dann bei ArenaNET, Bioware, Crytek oder Yager


----------



## midnight (24. Januar 2011)

Einen Bachelor of Arts krieg ich auch, so toll ist das nun auch nicht. Was für nen Bachelor du hast ist erstmal fast egal, oft ists halt so, dass du nen Master machen musst, weil der Bachelor allein nix bringt...


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2011)

Oft?

Ein Bachelor ist kaum das Papier wert auf dem er steht....

Da sollte man sich keiner Illusion hingeben


----------



## sensitron (25. Januar 2011)

Ein Hoch auf Diplom^^


----------



## midnight (26. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Oft?
> 
> Ein Bachelor ist kaum das Papier wert auf dem er steht....
> 
> Da sollte man sich keiner Illusion hingeben



Kommt drauf an. Ich kann auch schon nach dem Bachelor mit dem Studium etwas anfangen. Aber wie gesagt, in einigen anderen Bereichen ist das nicht der Fall...


----------



## Skysnake (26. Januar 2011)

In den Geisteswissenschaften ja, aber in den Naturwissenschaften, und dazu zähl ich mal Info und Mathe dazu kannste mit dem Bachelor kaum was anfangen.


----------



## KeKs (28. März 2011)

Wenn man Informatik studiert, kommen da auch solche sachen wie Chip-Desing dran ????


----------



## Lee (28. März 2011)

Ich denke das ist eher Physik...


----------



## KeKs (28. März 2011)

Echt jetzt kann ich mir nicht denken hab aufjedenfall gehört das da auch Chip-Desing drankommt !


----------



## bingo88 (28. März 2011)

Chip-Design ist schon sehr speziell, das bekommst du eher im Bereich Elektrotechnik (-> Mikroelektronik).


----------



## midnight (28. März 2011)

Einfach mal das Curriculum lesen, da steht drin was im Studiengang passiert


----------



## Jimini (29. März 2011)

Die Informatik beschäftigt sich vorrangig mit der Verarbeitung von Daten. Chips sind da eher sekundär oder tertiär von Bedeutung. 

Vom Mitarbeiten in irgendwelchen Spieleschmieden ist man aber auch nach einem abgeschlossenen Informatik-Studium immer noch ziemlich weit entfernt. Programmierkenntnisse werden da natürlich vorausgesetzt, ausschlaggebend sind da dann Fähigkeiten wie kreatives Gestalten etc. 
Das ist so wie die Schauspielerei - sprechen können alle, aber eine Szene wirklich darstellen ist dann nochmal was ganz anderes.

Wie midnight schon richtig schreibt: einfach mal an einer Uni informieren. Jede Uni bietet online Infos zu den möglichen Studiengängen an, wo man sich anschauen kann, was man da im Laufe des Studiums eigentlich lernt und macht. Generell gilt: Unis sind eher theoriebezogen, FHs eher praxisbezogen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## AMD (29. März 2011)

Also der Bachelor ist natürlich nix halbes und nix ganzes aber ganz so schlecht ist es nun doch nicht.
Das man den Master machen sollte ist natürlich klar!



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Wenn man Informatik studiert, kommen da auch solche sachen wie Chip-Desing dran ????


Bei der normalen Informatik nicht.
Ich habs schon vor 1-2 Seiten mal gesagt, ich empfehle sehr meinen Studiengang Computer Engineering - ich weiss nicht wo das überall angeboten wird aber ich mache das auf der HTW Berlin.
In Modulen wie Computerarchitektur, Digital Design, Computer Systems Engineering, etc. hat man da schon einen sehr guten Einblick! Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## MaxBetz (30. März 2011)

Geh an die FH Gelsenkirchen


----------



## KeKs (3. April 2011)

Also Computer Engineering kling sehr interessant Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten, aufjedenfall werde ich erst eine Lehre machen und dann mein FHR.


----------



## Supeq (14. April 2011)

MaxBetz schrieb:


> Geh an die FH Gelsenkirchen


 
Prof. Propach FTW


----------

